# ostres vs cony



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

Sé que la demana es una mica grossera, peró tinc curiositat. He vist que en català quan la gent vol expresar enfadament o sorpresa diu "ostres". Per altra banda en castellà no és massa comú dir "ostres", except per els nois (perque si diuen "hostias" es lleven un cop ), ho normal és dir "coño", que seria "cony" en català, que segon el grec, també es una manera d´expresar sorpresa o enfadament.

Així la demana és, hi ha llocs en que és diu cony? Si dic cony, la gen em miraria estrany? (és que es em fa estrany dir "ostres", no em surt )

Gràcies per endavant.

Ant

P.D. Si, ho sé soc un "malhablado" (malparlat?)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ant, i tant que és normal dir "Cony!", i també "Collons!", en el mateix sentit d'exclamació. En un fil vam parlar dels eufemismes derivats d'aquestes expressions: ara te'l busco!


----------



## ampurdan

"Ostres" es un recurs més fi, per no dir "hòstia".

"Cony" també es diu, però es fa servir molt més "collons".

-Què fas?
-Cony, el que m'has dit que fes.

-Què fas?
-Collons, el que m'has manat tu.

En aquest cas no faria servir "ostres" o "hòstia". Potser es pot substituir per "doncs".


----------



## ernest_

Ostres, és el típic eufemisme... només es fa servir si estàs amb gent que no coneixes gaire o en un lloc on no pots utilitzar un llenguatge "vulgar". Estic d'acord amb l'ampurdan que més aviat serveix per substituir "hòstia" més que "cony". De fet, no és casual que la primera síl·laba sigui igual, això permet rectificar a temps.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I, per no dir _cony_, molta gent diu _conxo_, o _reconxo_, no? Les senyores grans, sobretot. La nostra generació és més malparlada 

I de _collons_, _culleres_ 

El fil que us deia l'he buscat i veig que no era sobre _cony/collons_, sinó sobre _cagar_


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Sé que la demana es una mica grossera, peró tinc curiositat. He vist que en català quan la gent vol expresar enfadament o sorpresa diu "ostres". Per altra banda en castellà no és massa comú dir "ostres", except per els nois (perque si diuen "hostias" es lleven un cop ), ho normal és dir "coño", que seria "cony" en català, que segon el grec, també es una manera d´expresar sorpresa o enfadament.
> 
> Així la demana és, hi ha llocs en que és diu cony? Si dic cony, la gen em miraria estrany? (és que es em fa estrany dir "ostres", no em surt )
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Ant
> 
> P.D. Si, ho sé soc un "malhablado" (malparlat?)



Hola, 

Depén de la situació diré una cosa o una altra. Si estic amb canalla dic "culleres" pero també dic "ostres", "collons", "cony", "hostia puta" (sense el puta també ho dic però no té tanta força), "cagum el-que-sigui", etc 

No crec que siguis malparlat, jo també penso que és un vocabulari que s'ha de saber... si el fas servir o no és un altre tema. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> pero també dic "ostres", "collons", "cony", "hostia puta" (sense el puta també ho dic però no té tanta força), "cagum el-que-sigui", etc


 
Sí: _Hòstia puta_ és l'estrella d'aquests darrers anys.


----------



## Antpax

Moltes gràcies nois, sou ho més. Ara solament he de tindre cuidat de quan fer servir cada una .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Hola.

Ratifico que _òstia puta_ es diu molt... i que _ostres_ serveix per substituir _ostia_, no _cony_. _Conxo_ no ho he sentit mai, només _corcho_ (parlant en castellà). El que és molt típic és _coi_.

Culleres en canvi és difícil sentir-ho. Jo ho sento molt rarament i no dic mai, prefereixo dir _ostres._ Si estic amb canalla, com a molt si ja ho estic dient i em trobo la mirada de la mare a mitja paraula... intentant-ho arreglar... i segurament no em recordaré de _cullera_ i acabaré dient _cull... cull_ o alguna altra cosa inventada.

Salut.


----------



## Cecilio

A València s'existeix l'eufemisme "collins" per evitar l'expressió "collons", que sona bastant forta. L'utilitzen sobretot els xiquets. No sé si en altres llocs catalanoparlants diuen també "collins".


----------



## chics

Sona com dir _collonets_...


----------



## brau

Ratifique que al PV l'eufemisme estrella per a "collons" (o "colló") és "collins". Culleres no valdria perquè la pronúncia no coincideix. Ah, i "cony" no se sent mai.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> A València s'existeix l'eufemisme "collins" per evitar l'expressió "collons", que sona bastant forta. L'utilitzen sobretot els xiquets. No sé si en altres llocs catalanoparlants diuen també "collins".


 
Sí que ho diem, sí: m'havia oblidat d'aquesta.


----------



## jmx

Antpax said:


> Moltes gràcies nois, *sou ho més*.


Això és castellà ! 


Antpax said:


> Ara *solament* he de *tindre cuidat* de quan fer servir cada una .


'Tindre' es una forma col·loquial _no normativa_ de 'tenir'. "Cuidado" es diu 'cura'.

Crec que 'solament' és un castellanisme, es pot dir "només".

T'has relaxat una mica !


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Solament és perfecte català.


----------



## betulina

I tindre sí que és normatiu.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'acabo de recordar de l'òndia per a hòstia. Jo ho dic molt


----------



## josepV

I coi?  No us serveix?.


----------

